# XML Tabs als Knoten gezählt



## Klaus2002 (3. Dez 2011)

Hallo

Ich möchte gerne eine XML-Daten auslesen ich der mir die vorhandenen Knoten allerdings nicht bekannt sind.

[XML]<attributes><defense>11</defense><health>3</health></attributes>[/XML]

Mit diesen Codezeilen erhalte ich die Anzahl der Attribute und kann jetzt über eine Schleife alle einzeln abfragen.


```
NodeList listOfAttributes = doc.getElementsByTagName("attributes");
Element attributesElement = (Element) listOfAttributes.item(0);
NodeList listOfAttributesTyp = attributesElement.getChildNodes();
int totalAttributes = listOfAttributesTyp.getLength();
```

Wenn ich die XML aber etwas formatiere erhalte ich eine andere Knotenanzahl. Hierbei werden wohl die Tabs als Textknoten mitgezählt.

[XML]<attributes>
	<defense>11</defense>
	<health>3</health>
</attributes>[/XML]

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese zu umgehen?


----------



## Gasssst (3. Dez 2011)

Dann nimm getElementsByTagName statt getNodeList


----------



## Klaus2002 (4. Dez 2011)

Da mir weder die Knotennamen noch deren Anzahl bekannt ist, kann ich leider nicht getElementsByTagName nutzen.

Gibt es weitere Alternativen?


----------



## Gasssst (4. Dez 2011)

Ja, getElementsByTagName mit * als Argument, wie in der Dokumentation beschrieben.


----------

